# Trip to Newry - shopping



## angela59 (16 Apr 2009)

Hi all,

Am bringing my kids up to Newgrange Saturday and if it is not too far from Newry am thinking of doing stocking up in Sainsburys.  Is it still as manic as what people said it was around Christmas or has it calmed down at all? Or should I risk life and limb for the bargains to be had?

Many thanks

Angela59


----------



## Green (16 Apr 2009)

You should check out Boards.ie, they have a good thread on Northern shopping.


----------



## Caveat (16 Apr 2009)

If not quite as hectic as Christmas, Newry in general and Sainsbury's in particular has continued to be very busy.  Saturdays in particular.


----------



## Smashbox (16 Apr 2009)

I was passing through in March and the traffic was awful, Sainsburys was packed and there were thosands of people around (yeah, I counted them)

Your best bet if you want to avoid the crowd is to drive the extra miles to Lisburn.


----------



## DubShelley (16 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Your best bet if you want to avoid the crowd is to drive the extra miles to Lisburn.


 
+1 We went to Lisburn Good Friday and it's worth the extra few miles travelling!! The Sainsburys is much bigger and much better stocked! Much less hectic than Newry...I'll never go back there again!! Also, in Lisburn there's a massive Marks & Spencers just across the road as well.


----------



## Smashbox (16 Apr 2009)

The M&S is lovely, forgot to mention that


----------



## angela59 (16 Apr 2009)

Hi all,

Thanks for that - will give lisburn ago.  I think I'll do shopping first and then newgrange on way back.

Many thanks

Angela59


----------



## Sully1 (16 Apr 2009)

I'd also recommend Lisburn, far less manic and far better selection of stock - and the staff are sooooooooooooooooooooo helpful there.
tescos (especially my local in Maynooth) could learn a big lesson in customer service there


----------



## bigjoe_dub (16 Apr 2009)

is Lisburn the Sprucefiled place?


----------



## Caveat (16 Apr 2009)

bigjoe_dub said:


> is Lisburn the Sprucefiled place?


 
Yes, Sprucefield is just before Lisburn.


----------



## Smashbox (16 Apr 2009)

bigjoe_dub said:


> is Lisburn the Sprucefiled place?


 
Yeah sorry I didnt clarify. They also have a large Currys which is great too.


----------



## homebird (19 Apr 2009)

One of the reasons I'll be going back to Newry is that there is a Clarkes shop in the same shopping centre as Sainsbury's. I saw a pair of shoes there 33% cheaper than I had paid a few miles down the road in Carkes in Blanchardstown. Maddening.....


----------



## bertson (15 Jun 2009)

What is newry like now for crowds etc?
What time would you need to be there on a saturday to beat the traffic?


----------



## starlite68 (16 Jun 2009)

www.recessionbustours.ie
check this out,


----------



## enoxy (16 Jun 2009)

Sainsbury in newry is great. I go once a month up during the week from sth co dublin. Leave the house at 7:30am and get into quays car park at 9:15am. 

Bear in mind that Lisburn is another 50 kms up the road - 100kms in total round trip. On top of a busy day's shopping that's an extra hours driving and don't think it's really worth it.


----------



## Caveat (16 Jun 2009)

bertson said:


> What is newry like now for crowds etc?
> What time would you need to be there on a saturday to beat the traffic?


 
Now?  It's the same.  Until sterling strengthens dramatically or something else significant happens I can't see that changing.  It's not like Christmas but it still can get busy particularly at weekends.


----------



## bertson (16 Jun 2009)

Thanks Folks;
What time would you need to be in newry on a Saturday to beat the crowds/traffic?

Would 9am be OK?


----------



## Abbica (16 Jun 2009)

considering it is only open 1hr previous to 9am, I am sure it is fine.


----------



## samanthajane (16 Jun 2009)

If you are just going up to newry to do shopping and not for anything else, it would be better to leave later because everyone is going first thing in the morning. Plan to arrive at newry for around 3pm that will give you plenty of time before they close, and to avoid the traffic coming home again.


----------



## Guest122 (17 Jun 2009)

3pm might be better for traffic and parking but if going to Sainsburys lots of stock will be gone. Best to go first thing in the morn when shelves have been restocked over-night.
Have been there with NO baby food left. (This alone covers cost of our trips up) Fruit, veg and fresh meat selection poor. Weekday mornings are the best...


----------



## mcaul (17 Jun 2009)

The savings are not as good as they were at Christmas when the exchange rate you got in the bank was about 1.08

Prices have gone up in NI and they've come down in the south. With the exchange rate now at about 1.23 in the banks the difference in price is less than 10% in most cases.


----------



## DubShelley (17 Jun 2009)

enoxy said:


> Sainsbury in newry is great. I go once a month up during the week from sth co dublin. Leave the house at 7:30am and get into quays car park at 9:15am.
> 
> Bear in mind that Lisburn is another 50 kms up the road - 100kms in total round trip. On top of a busy day's shopping that's an extra hours driving and don't think it's really worth it.


 
Have to disagree here!!! The trip to Newry is great for people who can go during the week but not for people who have to wait until the weekend! Last time I was up in Newry, the queues weren't that bad but the shelves are practiaclly empty, even though I was there at 10am!!

Anyone going on a Saturday, I would definitely recommend going that bit further. As I said in a previous post, the Sainsburys is much bigger and cleaner and less stressful, and shelves are fully stocked!! In my opinion that is certainly worth the extra 100kms!!


----------



## enoxy (18 Jun 2009)

DubShelley said:


> Have to disagree here!!! The trip to Newry is great for people who can go during the week but not for people who have to wait until the weekend!


 
Disagree with what? I was saying that I find going up during the week great, however I realise there are people who need to wait until the weekend, that's their issue. 

 If you are going up during the week from dublin and get there early then sainsbury newry is fine!


----------



## rory22 (18 Jun 2009)

> The savings are not as good as they were at Christmas when the exchange rate you got in the bank was about 1.08
> 
> Prices have gone up in NI and they've come down in the south. With the exchange rate now at about 1.23 in the banks the difference in price is less than 10% in most cases.


 
Have to agree, the savings are not as good as they were. I will definatly be supporting my local business now that the price differences have narrowed.


----------

